

Signed up for Standford's courses and haven't heard a thing? - lcusack

Anyone else?
======
iamabhi9
You can check the web sites of the respective courses or better check here:
<http://class-central.com/>. 5 or so classes are starting from the 23rd of
January, I think one is starting from 30th of Jan. And rest are starting in
Feb or March.

------
pgroves
I signed up for probabilistic graph networks and haven't heard anything. I
thought it was supposed to start at the end of Jan.

